# Vision Kennel Poodles?



## Countryboy

Pets only, eh... :confused2: yr not even allowed to show them, let alone breed them.


----------



## SarainPA

I read their contract...the health part is only good for one year and only if the dog is put down????? Wow...that is not good to me. They point blank say that after a year, the dog is all yours. That means any testing you feel is important to you must be done before then and if there is a problem the only help you will get in the first 12 months is if the dog is killed? 

I admit, I have not sold a litter in about 12 years, but even back then I offered 3 yrs full health with a replacement pup and if they choose to keep the first one, I did not require to have it come back.

JMO


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

*$2,500???!!!* Good Gawd! That is insane!!


----------



## petitpie

*SarainPa*, thanks for your views;
Why would a breeder ask for a sick dog to be returned, when probably most owners want to keep the pet? The vet could certainly sign for that fact.


----------



## Marcoislandmom

I personally would not judge a breeder by their website. Some of the best breeders don't have websites that are constantly updated. PLEASE ask for the names of the sire and dam of the individual puppy and then go to the poodle health registry to see the results and review the pedigrees.

If they have solid health backgrounds then, and only then, would I begin to consider them. Also, if the sire and dam are on site, ask to see them and spend some time with them. Are they clean? Are they calm? Are they friendly? Do they seem well proportioned? Is their color true?

Showing is NOT the ultimate decider to how well a pup will be however it does provide an impartial view into confirmation and/or obedience (willingness to be trained for a task).


----------



## peppersb

I don't know much about this kennel, but I did have some correspondance about them with a friend last summer. At the time, my friend had a friend who was interested in one of their adult poodles. The breeder was downsizing and giving adults they had used in breeding free to good pet homes. My friend visited and she thought they had way too many dogs. She said that their "house dog" was "very skittish and anxious, but obedient." But that was a year ago, and it sounds like downsizing was a very good idea. 

I'd still like to see more info on their web site. Would be nice if they would identify the parent dogs and give photos, specific health testing and pedigrees. 

But if you have met this 7 month old pup and like her, maybe you should go ahead anyway???? I got my first spoo from a terrible breeder when she was 6 years old and retiring from puppy making. I had a wonderful 8+ years with her.

If you would consider a younger puppy, here's a great option in PA (Philadelphia area). A fabulous litter of standard pups will be ready for new homes in a few weeks. Parents are fully health tested gorgeous dogs with great temperaments. Breeder is a small scale breeder who places most of her dogs by word of mouth. She doesn't even have a web site. For more info you can contact the breeder, Michelle Birchard, at 215-300-5036 or [email protected]. Here are photos of the mom with pups and the dad.


----------



## Olie

The list is long on the reasons I would NOT use this breeder. I am going off the information the BREEDER is providing NOT just how the website looks.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs

Arborgale said:


> Vision Kennel Poodles - Red Standard Poodles & Puppies For Sale


On the first page is there something wrong with the dogs nose in the picture of the poodle with lots of hearts on his head and a neckerchief around his neck?


----------



## Carley's Mom

I don't know anything about the Breeder. But I did like that they have recues on their website and that 4 year old male looks like it would make someone a great dog. I would be interested in him, if I was looking.


----------



## SarainPA

I would never judge anyone's website...but the lack of clear information and details I would judge. Maybe they have lovely dogs, but the way they state their ideas on promising healthy pups would stop me from ever thinking of them.

Showing in breed is not for everyone (I hate the coat care involved, but want to finish my dogs LOL!) but correct confirmation also makes a dog that has good movement, etc. Not having champion parents wouldn't bother me as long as I knew the lines and could see the health testing.


----------



## Carley's Mom

I hate showing. My sister loves it... but we both like good dogs, horses ect. And yes, it is all about the movement. I have often said, " what makes Carley pretty is the way she moves".


----------



## Countryboy

Rayah-QualitySPs said:


> On the first page is there something wrong with the dogs nose in the picture of the poodle with lots of hearts on his head and a neckerchief around his neck?


LOL...  With the scrolling pixillation on that page, the more I looked at it, the more twisted the muzzle looked.

Must be my eyes, eh?


----------



## Kellogs12

I know this is an old thread, and I'm going out on a limb here as a new member, and I hope not to offend anyone. 

Our Oscar is from Vision. He is an amazing dog. He is not shy, sharp, skittish, etc. They have recently downsized their program, and have 1 or 2 litters per year. In terms of health, we viewed proof that all dogs in the breeding program received ALL health testing avaialble. Guarentee wise, knowing what I know now, after becoming part of this forum, I would expect more when we get our next poodle. In terms of price, I agree $2500 is steep, to say the least. We did not pay that for Oscar. I think the new cost (speculation only) is based on 2 things--1. if you want 1st pick of the litter; 2. the downsizing of the program. 

Best, 
Kell


----------



## visionknnl

*Vision Kennel*

Hi everyone,
I am Vision Kennel. I have bred Red Standard poodles for over 16 years:act-up: and stand behind my line 100%. I do testing and do Guar all of my puppies. I have never turned anyone with a issue in all my years .Yes I have a limit on my contract. Everyone does. But have replaced dogs years later when It wasnt even anything to do with my breeding( Lymes) And have taken the lost of the puppy that replaced the dog that passed away , for free. My reputation is everything to me. I bred for therapy and do not know of a single dog from me that was skittish or shy. 
I have never sold a puppy with the right to bred in America. I want to know that all my dogs are going to family homes. Until the AKC can put their full reg into two different areas, one that allows showing only and one that allows showing and breeding I will never alllow one to be showed since by doing that I also allow someone to breed so if they breed one of my dogs to a bad dog , it will forever have my name on it.
When I owned the kennel which the lady referred to as "too many dogs" I had 5 breeding age females ( which were only bred three times) and 5 younger girls growing up to replace the older girls in the future . I do not believe in constantly breeding my girls and to be fair and have girls to replace them in the future it required I have some growing up .I also had two males which equals 12 dogs. I also boarded dogs for a living and often boarded up to 20 dogs a day. The kennel had central air and heat and both were keep at nice temps then my own house. I had people paying $20.00 a day to board there so it must have been pretty nice or I would have been empty , lol .All my dogs ran on 10 acres and had swimming pools . They all played in doggy daycare all day. 
I lost my mother to cancer the year I closed and had done hospice with her for 3 years before her death. After her death I just decided that I want more time to spend with my young kids and also be able to go on vacation for the 1st in 10 years. Which is why I downsized and moved.
My dogs are my life and believe i am producing a great family pet . I am not god and know that I will at some point have a puppy with real problems and plan to stand behind it a 100% ,god for bid when it happens. In the mean time I will continue to test both for temperament and genetic problems. 
I welcome all visits at my new home , which is a log cabin on a hill and Oscar owner is correct . I am doing just 2 litter a year. www.visionkennelpoodles.com

PS- I looked at the dog in one of the comments that had hearts on it head, That is a certified therapy dog , she is top of the line in her field and has nothing wrong with her or her nose. I have no clue what is being seen in the picture. I think the picture is adorable and was sent to me with love by her owner.


----------



## bigredpoodle

visionknnl said:


> hi everyone,
> i am vision kennel. I have bred red standard poodles for over 16 years:act-up: And stand behind my line 100%. I do testing and do guar all of my puppies. I have never turned anyone with a issue in all my years .yes i have a limit on my contract. Everyone does. But have replaced dogs years later when it wasnt even anything to do with my breeding( lymes) and have taken the lost of the puppy that replaced the dog that passed away , for free. My reputation is everything to me. I bred for therapy and do not know of a single dog from me that was skittish or shy.
> I have never sold a puppy with the right to bred in america. I want to know that all my dogs are going to family homes. Until the akc can put their full reg into two different areas, one that allows showing only and one that allows showing and breeding i will never alllow one to be showed since by doing that i also allow someone to breed so if they breed one of my dogs to a bad dog , it will forever have my name on it.
> When i owned the kennel which the lady referred to as "too many dogs" i had 5 breeding age females ( which were only bred three times) and 5 younger girls growing up to replace the older girls in the future . I do not believe in constantly breeding my girls and to be fair and have girls to replace them in the future it required i have some growing up .i also had two males which equals 12 dogs. I also boarded dogs for a living and often boarded up to 20 dogs a day. The kennel had central air and heat and both were keep at nice temps then my own house. I had people paying $20.00 a day to board there so it must have been pretty nice or i would have been empty , lol .all my dogs ran on 10 acres and had swimming pools . They all played in doggy daycare all day.
> I lost my mother to cancer the year i closed and had done hospice with her for 3 years before her death. After her death i just decided that i want more time to spend with my young kids and also be able to go on vacation for the 1st in 10 years. Which is why i downsized and moved.
> My dogs are my life and believe i am producing a great family pet . I am not god and know that i will at some point have a puppy with real problems and plan to stand behind it a 100% ,god for bid when it happens. In the mean time i will continue to test both for temperament and genetic problems.
> I welcome all visits at my new home , which is a log cabin on a hill and oscar owner is correct . I am doing just 2 litter a year. www.visionkennelpoodles.com
> 
> ps- i looked at the dog in one of the comments that had hearts on it head, that is a certified therapy dog , she is top of the line in her field and has nothing wrong with her or her nose. I have no clue what is being seen in the picture. I think the picture is adorable and was sent to me with love by her owner.


applause!!!!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy51

I have had several phone conversations with a poodle breeder in PA, and will be visiting there later in Sept. I have a very good feeling about this breeder, and what her program is, for my own needs. I would be glad to PM you her name. Only you can decide if a breeder and their dogs are right for you.


----------



## bigredpoodle

poodlecrazy51 said:


> I researched and had phone conversations with Vision Kennel. I did not like how that conversation went, how she treated me. Her method for selling her puppies did not fit how I wanted to buy one. I bought a puppy elsewhere. And did not return to try again with this kennel for our next one.


Well that is certainly not good Poodlecrazy.. I am sorry that you were treated that way .. Breeders sometimes can be busy and shortsighted.. 

I am glad that you were able to find a breeder that fit your style.. This is important as you will hopefully become a part of each others lives for a few years


----------



## poodlecrazy51

I tried to redact my view of this breeder. I rushed backed to sign back on to do so. I do not want to ever offend.


----------



## visionknnl

*?*

what did I say that offended you? I dont allow breeding , did you ask for a puppy on breeder terms? Sorry I dont sell to breed. I often spend hours on the phone with clients talking , I love to talk poodle . I love to talk about therapy and what it takes to be a therapy dog. The only reason I would cut a conversation short is if you call about breeding .Sorry ...... Hopefully you find the right puppy because everyone should have a poodle


----------



## poodlecrazy51

You misunderstood my one post. I said, I do not want to offend anyone. As soon as I posted my experience with Vision, I felt awful. I did not want to offend Vision Kennels. It was unnecessary. I did feel put off
by my phone conversation, and if I remember right (about 5 years ago), it seemed to be the voice of an older woman. You seem to be younger, with young children. But it wasn't really the phone conversation. It was the policies she was telling me. That is your right to have, I did not agree with some of them for my own personal needs. And I am not, have never been, nor ever will be a breeder. I was looking for a limited registration puppy for a pet, companion. And after certain bloodlines. I appreciate your reply to my post. I apologize for it becoming public to PF. I tried to redact it, to save your feelings. I only ever want to post positive, helpful, kind considerate posts. I broke my own rule. I am sorry.


----------

